# White almost microscopic bugs on glass



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw in my oscar tank, tiny tiny almost microscopic white bugs on the inside of the tank. They stay on the glass but once in a while hop off and swim then get right back on the glass. They jump like fleas almost. I found a site sayign they are harmless. What are they and what should I do? Thanks in advance*c/p*


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

deenalove said:


> I saw in my oscar tank, tiny tiny almost microscopic white bugs on the inside of the tank. They stay on the glass but once in a while hop off and swim then get right back on the glass. They jump like fleas almost. I found a site sayign they are harmless. What are they and what should I do? Thanks in advance*c/p*



Are they in the water or on top? just on the glass or are there floating plants?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Copepods. Compeletely harmless and pretty common place in nearly all aquariums.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

oh ok cool thank you


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They would be easy to kill but I think they make a good mini clean up crew.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

I did a water change and hey seemed to go away... hmmm I needed the water change but when you mention clean up... dang it lol


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

deenalove said:


> I did a water change and hey seemed to go away... hmmm I needed the water change but when you mention clean up... dang it lol


If these little fleas go away when you change the water, then you know there is a lot of extra nutrition in the water that really doesn't need to be there. Deep and frequent water changes mimic Nature. You provide the extra nutrients and the scavengers will follow. Keep the place clean and they survive on what ever there is.

Bottom line, Flush the toilet as often as you can. Our glass cages are septic tanks for our fish. Dispose of the waste and the fish and plants live stronger.
Change as much water as often as you can.


----------

